# Frothing not great



## Julie (Apr 19, 2021)

We have 2 x SAGE machines, one at home & 1 at work.

One does perfectly good froth for a cappuccino, but the other, even though it is cleaned regularly, fails to create any froth at all?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

A video with sound of the machine with the problem might indicate the problem otherwise pass.


----------

